# Jake the Explorer



## wvdawg (Jul 28, 2017)

Jake spent the entire week catching sea creatures.  Here he is exploring the coral at Washington Oaks.


----------



## carver (Jul 28, 2017)

That boy is becoming a good looking young man Dennis


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 29, 2017)

Way to quickly!  Thanks Jerry.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 30, 2017)

Awesome!  I bet he caught some neat stuff!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 3, 2017)

Constant stream of critters brought back in his bucket, but he willingly released them after a bit of showing them off.


----------

